

Ask NYYC: Help us make a gathering plan. - j2d2

We're planning to meet! We don't have a date or location yet, but that's on purpose. Please vote for the date and location (submit them together) that you think works best.<p>If you have any questions feel free to email me at jdennis at gmail.
======
itsandrew
I think the Radegast Beiergarten in Williamsburg
(<http://nymag.com/listings/bar/radegast-hall/>) would be a great place to
meet (long tables, beer steins, sausages) and it's very accessible for people
of all boroughs (first stop in Brooklyn on the L-Bedford Ave). It tends to get
crowded on Weekend nights but should be comfortable on a Sunday evening.

Full Disclosure: I live in Williamsburg. That said, I'm more than open to any
other location in Manhattan or Brooklyn.

~~~
j2d2
I like this idea. How about Sunday July 20th starting around 7:30pm?

~~~
yummyfajitas
A simple proposal: if 7 people post here agreeing to show up at the
aforementioned time/place, it's on.

Counting me and j2d2, we've got 2 so far.

~~~
byrneseyeview
3

~~~
fortes
4

~~~
sebg
5

ps. fortes, you're coming in from Seattle?

~~~
itsandrew
6

~~~
dangoldin
7

~~~
jawngee
8

~~~
cjc
9

~~~
ryanb
10

~~~
Alex3917
11

~~~
spencerfry
Sadly, I'll be gone that weekend.

~~~
tstegart
Me too. Please post the next one though.

~~~
sebg
How about we make it the last sunday of the month? This will be easy to follow
and people can plan accordingly.

------
sebg
How about Sunday July 20th, 6pm?

As I live/work in Manhattan, I would prefer if it's reachable by subway since
I don't have a car. < <http://www.mta.info/nyct/maps/submap.htm> >.

~~~
daveambrose
Unfortunately, I'll be out of town that weekend. However, I don't want to
interfere with the group's plans.

What about the weekend after (July 26/27) or the first weekend in August
(August 2/3)?

~~~
time_management
First weekend of August is great for me.

------
j2d2
I live and work in Manhattan and am happy to travel to any of the five
boroughs, though I prefer Manhattan and Brooklyn.

~~~
agotterer
Work in Union Sqaure, live in Gramercy. Prefer Manhattan meeting locations.

------
tmarman
I live in Brooklyn myself, but Williamsburg isn't terrible convenient. It's
equally inconvenient for people coming from UES/UWS and NJ. It would be best
if we picked something equally accessible to everyone - in my experience Union
Square West Village are usually good middle grounds.

That said, I'm definitely interested. Don't think I'd be able to do it on
7/20, but we should make it a regular thing (and even rotate location). Can we
make a Google Group for this or something?

~~~
itsandrew
That's a good point. I went ahead and created a Google Group in the event that
this becomes a regular thing (<http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc>). From
here on out I suggest we use the Google forum to suggest locations, dates,
etc.

------
paddy_m
Live in Brooklyn, work in Brooklyn. I'm happy to travel to Manhattan. The
title of this post isn't immediately clear, I'd hate to miss out on meeting
fellow NYC hackers

------
ecommercematt
I'll try to attend, as will my co-founder. As somebody else mentioned, a 21+
venue might prevent some people from participating. Manhattan is preferred,
although Brooklyn is no big deal.

~~~
ndespres
Looks like I've already been RSVP'd, then. See you there!

------
hooande
I'm thinking about taking the Bolt Bus over from Boston. I know Radegast well,
I actually used to date a waitress there.

------
itsandrew
NYYC Google Group: <http://groups.google.com/group/nyyc>

~~~
daveambrose
Joined.

~~~
sebg
Joined.

------
fortes
I live in Manhattan (Chelsea). I vote Manhattan, but I'm down for Brooklyn if
it's got easy train access.

------
joeter
Anywhere in Manhattan or Brooklyn would be nice. Preferably closer to a subway
station.

------
tstegart
I vote for near a subway stop as well. Weeknights or Sundays work best.

------
pcushing
Sounds great. I'd love to join. Can you update this by week's end when you've
completely settled on a time/location?

------
zacharye
Are non-coders welcome or would I be strung up at the door? :)

~~~
daveambrose
I hope I don't get left out!

Judging by HN folk, I believe all are welcome.

